# Craigslist Craftsman 14" Bandsaw 119.224010 for $275. Good deal?



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Add states "Like New" and not much use.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You should be on your way to the seller's house by now.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Goes to Google Maps; calculates driving time from Milwaukee to Huntsville….*


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that one made by Meber?
earl


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like the Rikon of the same size. And the Grizzly high end saw. Same shape.

Jump on it.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have this saw, it is identical to the Rikon. I like the saw, bought it used from a guy that was moving cross country.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

In my very humble opinion, I'd wait. If you need it right now you have to do the necessary. I started looking at craigslist at 10 or 11 at night. I started catching the really good stuff. I bought a very well maintained 14 inch grizzly with 3 extra blades for $200 a few weeks ago.

I believe there are several factors that decide what we buy on craigslist. One is immediacy of need or desire. Another is our perception of the quality. The third is the cash in our pockets.

In my case, I have to quell my desire for something all the time. I can't confuse immediacy of need with desire or I'd buy the first ' bargain' I would find. It pays off in the long run.

To be fair, that craftsman may be a far better buy than my grizzly. However, I have seen 14 inch craftsman bandsaws quit a bit for the same or better price points. The really good stuff, doesn't last more than 30 minutes. My theory is that a lot of people post ads at the tail end of the day, go to bed then wake up to see if they got any bites. In addition, other folk don't do their shopping at night. I jumped on some really good equipment the last 2 times I tried this. One seller told me "I guess I underpriced my stuff, I had over 20 reponses but you were the first."

I wish I could say that I have years of experience with my theory but I have only tried it twice. You may want to take my theory with a grain of salt.

Whatever happens, enjoy yourself! May you get the best bargain when you need it every single time.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

great saw, todd. sold two of them new after i got them clearanced @ sears. almost kept one over an 18" jet i had that i disliked). i was very impressed with the build quality fo the saw you are considering. i'd jump at it.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

SO, did you get it?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

My friend just bought a new one and it is a wonderful saw. I just wish I have enough funds to buy one.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

A lot of saws don't even come with a fence. If that photo represents the actual thing, it's fully complete. I would have bought it a few years ago before I bought my Griz G0513X2 (17") - and saved $875. I like my saw, but practicaly speaking, that one will do almost all I would really need a bandsaw for.

I've seen them new on sears site without the fence for $400 (regularly $450).
http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-14-inch-band-saw/p-00932607000P

I found this review which complained that that length of blade was hard to find and that the base is a bit small for the height of the saw - so that it's not as stable as you wouild like - and that the table is small.

As far as ordering blades, I have seen places that basicly cut and weld blades to order - any length you want down to the 1/4", so I don't see that as a problem.

http://www.viewpoints.com/Craftsman-119-224010-14-inch-Bandsaw-reviews

-Paul


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is not the same as the BAS350 but I think it must be the predecessor to it. I have not purchased it. It is a 1.5h drive from me and so I'm not sure when I can get there and I also need to get permission from my "boss" to make the purchase. I'm going to check and see if it is still available.


----------



## Waldo88 (Nov 7, 2014)

That's the same saw I have. Its made by the same factory that makes Rikons. I ordered a Craftsman fence for it, and it shipped from Rikon.

Great saw for the price. At that price its a total steal.

Blades aren't hard to find if you order them from places that make bandsaw blades as opposed to at the local borg (should always do that anyway, better blades for about the same price). They are usually made to order so you can get any size you need.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have that saw and have been happy with it so far. I ordered some blades from Highland Woodworking off the bat and to date all has been fine. I have followed Craigslist for I can't count the number of years and for me it has been nothing but a time killer (and I am late to bed and early to rise guy). I think a lot has to be the area you are in. Most of the stuff I see ends up being Grizzly, Harbor Freight, and older Craftsman. All newer stuff is typically just under sale price minus shipping and after adding my time and gas are bad deals. A large percentage are covered in bird poo from being stored in a carport, barn, rental shed, etc….

Now I do find good deals on anything not 110V and typically about 2.5 hours drive one way.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm going to look at the saw tomorrow.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but…I just picked up one of these saws this weekend. I did so planning a few upgrades, one of which is getting a decent resaw blade. I read that for resawing, I should get the thickest blade possible. Unfortunately, the owner's manual doesn't give this specification. Does anyone know what the thickest blade I can tension is on this saw? Blade length is 99 3/4".

Thanks.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

That saw uses up to a 3/4" blade.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thickest isn't always best, check out lennox 1/2" carbide, not cheap but it's a one & DONE blade


----------

